# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  ElliQ, social robot, Intuition Robotics Ltd., Ramat-Gan, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Intuition Robotics Ltd.

Home page - elliq.com

facebook.com/elliqsidekick

instagram.com/elliqsidekick

----------


## Airicist

ELLIQ - The active aging companion

Uploaded on Jan 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "A New AI-Driven Companion For Older Adults, Improving Their Quality Of Life"

by Gil Press
January 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ElliQ demo

Published on Jan 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ElliQ Live Demo @OCS 2017

Published on Mar 7, 2017




> Dor Skuler, CEO of Intuition Robotics, gives a live demo of ElliQ, an active aging companion.

----------


## Airicist

Article "In the future, virtual assistants will not only take orders. They’ll also have ideas of their own."

by Steven Overly
May 3, 1917

----------


## Airicist

Elli Q is a robot companion for older generations

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Elli Q uses AI and a cute little robot to make technology simple and less intimidating for older generations.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ElliQ has raised $22 million for its social robot aimed at older adults"

by Brian Heater
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

ElliQ begins beta testing its companion robot for older adults

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> Brian Heater checks out the ElliQ, a companion robot for older adults.

----------


## Airicist

Meet ElliQ - Home robot for seniors

Published on May 2, 2018




> The world's first social robot for seniors, to maintain an active lifestyle.

----------


## Airicist

ElliQ home assistant for elderly at home

Published on Jan 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intuition Robotics raises $36 million to bring AI companions to everyone"

by Paul Sawers
February 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

ElliQ testimonials

Aug 15, 2021




> Older adults sharing what it's like to live with ElliQ, a personal care companion, for the past two years. 
> 
> ElliQ by Intuition Robotics  is now available for older adults in the US who would like to enjoy her company and provide the creators with feedback.

----------


## Airicist2

Meet ElliQ!

Jan 14, 2022




> ElliQ is a proactive, voice operated device that does a number of remarkable things.
> 
> ElliQ provides entertainment, companionship, and is known to play music, remember important details you share with her and tell jokes. She's basically your sidekick, helping you to live healthier and happier, as you age!

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meet ElliQ, the robot who wants to keep Grandma company"
A new AI device optimized for empathy will either solve the problem of senior isolation or fling us into a dystopic abyss

by Steven Zeitchik
March 16, 2022

----------

